
Show HN: C++ Indexer for Emacs, VIM, Sublime, Atom - AndersBakken
https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags
======
AndersBakken
I'm the author of this tool. AMA?

~~~
dman
Thanks - I use this everyday, the tool has seriously increased my
productivity.

